# Accompaniment downloads



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Only place I found to make this request.
I am looking for a site that offers bass and drum downloads (playing blues and standard rock) that I can upload to my DAW and jam along with the music.
Anybody know of such a site. Looking for freebies though.
Thanks
Benee Wafers


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

There is tons of those on USENET. I used to get mine on the alt.guitar.tab I think it was called......


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

*Usenet*

Thanks Accept 2.
I am getting to that site however I have been asked to do this:
Type the name of the Internet news ( NNTP) server your Internet service provider has given you.

I have no idea what that is or means. Would you help me with that?
Benee


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Benee Wafers said:


> Thanks Accept 2.
> I am getting to that site however I have been asked to do this:
> Type the name of the Internet news ( NNTP) server your Internet service provider has given you.
> 
> ...


I don't think there are many service providers out there who supply usenet services any more. I know Rogers dropped it years ago with some statement about usenet being a bastion of piracy and depravity  -- whatever. Big Brother Roger: keepin' us moral while boostin' their bottom line.

You can see the usenet as a shell of it's former self through Google Groups. Or you if you want the full feature usenet experience you can buy access to usenet servers through some place like GigaNews.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info iaresee.
Benee


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes the ISPs have tried to get rid of USENET which is the original internet that was developed in the 1970s. You can find anything there. What the ISPs dont tell you, is that they do have control over what shows up in their USENET server and they were more concerned about the bandwidth it was using, as people where trading movies and music without the speed limitations of torrents. There are free newsservers out there, however I havent really looked into whether any carry alt.guitar.tab, or even if that group is still active. USENET was the greatest, its unfortunate ISPs recognized they could make more money if it "disappeared." Its no surprise that Rogers announced higher speeds, and more speed options once they got rid of USENET and cleared up more bandwidth. You may want to hang around the Guitar tab blog I posted earlier. There have been some uploads that involved backing tracks. Maybe we could make some available here if Scott thinks its alright to use the site for that purpose........


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Sorry, wrong group, it was alt.binaries.guitar.tab. I found this site which seems to be collecting some of the stuff from it and discusses this very excellent group............

http://www.usenet-replayer.com/groups/alt.binaries.guitar.tab.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> they were more concerned about the bandwidth it was using, as people where trading movies and music without the speed limitations of torrents.


I'm going to have to ask: why do you think torrents are speed limited but usenet server downloading was not? A well seeded torrent will push your download rate to the limit, a single usenet server like Rogers used to supply will not.

There's also Usenext which collects just the binaries from usenet and makes them available for download (over private torrents, so it's faster).

I can remember back in the very early 90's trading guitars over rec.music.makers.guitar -- you'd post, someone would reply, they'd send a cheque, you'd mail the guitar. The level of trust was astonishing. The tech barrier to entry to use usenet helped filter out the common thief I think.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

On USENET I was downloading at about 800K/second, on torrents I never saw anywhere near that. Torrents can be limited by the seeders, and are always that way. Even if it was not limited by the seeders, ISPs always limit your uploading speed, so USENET will always be faster because it goes at your maximum download rate...............


----------

